# Allez y'all



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

The Tour de Georgia was so much fun. I hope everyone had as much fun as we did on Woody's Gap and at the top of Brasstown Bald.

Cyclists are so incredibly nice. Thanks go to:

The guy who gave us floppy disk copies of his videos of Lance coming up Woody's Gap. (and if I ever figure out how to access them, I'll post some stills here)

The couple from Alabama who stopped on the side of the road and gave my husband, a perfect stranger, a tire because he had destroyed his by running over a muffler clamp 6 miles in to the Circle the Bald ride.

The guy who let me beg a pint of spf 45 sunscreen up on Brasstown Bald (duh...there's no shade, cause there's no trees, that's why they call it a bald)...I'd be one roasted redhead without him.

And...after walking 5.5 miles to the summit of BB because the damn shuttles weren't running as promised and then luckily catching a shuttle back to the bottom after it was over....thanks to the guy who offered us a ride in his pickup...when we were about 12 feet from getting back to our car. Hey, its the thought that counts.

BTW,does anyone know what happened to the spectator who crashed riding back down, and if they are OK?

I hope there's a TdG next year!


----------

